# Lyft learned its lesson.



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

They gave me a guarantee based on all the money I made the past 2 weeks. They did not know that I would do the minimum to get their money, then shut it down. Too bad I did not get a guarantee again. 

$900 for 80 rides. Thanks for the $500 bucks and letting me take the week off.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

How did you average $3.20/ride earnings before Lyft fees?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Carbalbm said:


> How did you average $3.20/ride earnings before Lyft fees?


That's what I was thinking also...


----------



## mzc0047 (Jul 30, 2016)

Did you get the power driver bonus as well?


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

go to the college area and cash in aka 2 dollar island


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

mzc0047 said:


> Did you get the power driver bonus as well?


Nope. I thought about it but the rub was the Peak Ride requirement for the PDB. I just wanted to bang this out in a couple of days and be done with it.



Carbalbm said:


> How did you average $3.20/ride earnings before Lyft fees?


I should have earned much less, but I accidentally got a few rides that went for $10. As someone else has stated, colleges are a great place for fast and cheap rides (you need to do it on weekdays though, because on weekends they could take long rides and go out partying). We have it very easy here in LA because Lyft has a contract with USC and the students get free lyft line rides. So you do about 2-4 of these rides and hour, and you pick up 2-3 students on each one. They pay $2.80 for these, but with a guarantee you don't care how little money you are making.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Good job for just doing the bare minimum, thats all lyft deserves.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

Looks like I was wrong and Lyft did not learn its lesson. I was going to take next week off. I hope I can bang it out in a couple of days.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

funny thread i thought it was kinda weird to see that promo code for 1125 for new drivers... it looks like lyft is desperate for drivers. i havent done any ride sharing in quite awhile how is the market near LA right now?


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Lyft are desperate for drivers in NJ and NYC but they seem to spend their time sending nasty grams and deactivating drivers rather than looking at their ridiculous business model and driver communications and asking "who would want to date this better boyfriend?". They are not woke as their CEO likes to say. They are asleep at the wheel if they think this approach leads to a successful business.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

imfatandold said:


> funny thread i thought it was kinda weird to see that promo code for 1125 for new drivers... it looks like lyft is desperate for drivers. i havent done any ride sharing in quite awhile how is the market near LA right now?


LA is mostly an Uber town. Lyft had some good Power Zones going for a little while, but they started to scale those back quite a bit. You can still make some money with Lyft though if you wanted to stick to them.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Shakey Jake said:


> LA is mostly an Uber town. Lyft had some good Power Zones going for a little while, but they started to scale those back quite a bit. You can still make some money with Lyft though if you wanted to stick to them.


i just want to collect on that 1125.oo bonus =) then im done with lyft


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

imfatandold said:


> i just want to collect on that 1125.oo bonus =) then im done with lyft


Yeah, I thought I was mostly done with Lyft after I got my $5000 bonus, but they are doing enough to keep me driving for them every now and then.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Good on you. I was only able to bilk them for $80 or so.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Shakey Jake said:


> LA is mostly an Uber town. Lyft had some good Power Zones going for a little while, but they started to scale those back quite a bit. You can still make some money with Lyft though if you wanted to stick to them.


Lyft had the 125% zones going all weekend.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Shakey Jake said:


> Looks like I was wrong and Lyft did not learn its lesson. I was going to take next week off. I hope I can bang it out in a couple of days.
> View attachment 166891


Wow!!!! Maybe I will have to sign up for Lyft after all.



Shakey Jake said:


> Yeah, I thought I was mostly done with Lyft after I got my $5000 bonus, but they are doing enough to keep me driving for them every now and then.


Is that a typo???? $5000 bonus!!


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Is that a typo???? $5000 bonus!!


https://uberpeople.net/threads/it-begins-lyft-promo-of-1000-rides-in-90-days-for-5000.112719/


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

I think lyft is trying to screw with me. I did 50 rides so far and have made about $120 and tonight it was very slow, and I kept getting regular lyft requests (instead of all of the lines that I should be getting near USC).

So I do about 15 rides and at around 11:30om I am around the USC campus and I get a ping for Downtown LA 3 miles away. DTLA is normally swarming with cars because there are a lot of rides there. I will include a screenshot that I took after my ride showing around 8 cars within a mile of my pick up location. Since I passed on so many regular lyft rides I had to take this to keep up my acceptance rate. I wondered how bad could it be? A random ride in the middle of nowhere should be a shorty anyways. So I drive all the way over there and it ended up being a 25 mile ride all the way over to Long Beach.

It could just be a coincidence, or it could be Lyft feeding me long rides to make me earn my guarantee.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Shakey Jake said:


> I think lyft is trying to screw with me. I did 50 rides so far and have made about $120 and tonight it was very slow, and I kept getting regular lyft requests (instead of all of the lines that I should be getting near USC).
> 
> So I do about 15 rides and at around 11:30om I am around the USC campus and I get a ping for Downtown LA 3 miles away. DTLA is normally swarming with cars because there are a lot of rides there. I will include a screenshot that I took after my ride showing around 8 cars within a mile of my pick up location. Since I passed on so many regular lyft rides I had to take this to keep up my acceptance rate. I wondered how bad could it be? A random ride in the middle of nowhere should be a shorty anyways. So I drive all the way over there and it ended up being a 25 mile ride all the way over to Long Beach.
> 
> ...


Keep us informed I'd like to see how this plays out.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lyft did that to me when I was getting close to a guarantee. Never have I had so many long rides in a row.


----------



## mzc0047 (Jul 30, 2016)

Same here, Lyft feeds me a long ride to Ontario all the way from USC. It is their strategy. So save the last couple rides for the Power Zone, they will be long ones.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

That was rough.

I should have finished yesterday, but stilll I had 12 rides left to do tonight. I hit USC and nothing. Long waits and then I got a ping from outside the USC zone (USC is surrounded by what we call an "Urban" area) and ended up with several line rides through South Central LA. Then I got one USC line after a long wait and then I only had 6 rides to do. I got frustrated and so I just left USC and worked everywhere. I want to blame Lyft for the lack of rides, but I think it was just that they had midterms at USC. Also they offered drivers $150 to do 50 rides in the USC area from 7pm to 2am Mon-Thur. I banged it out by Tuesday, but I think a lot of drivers put it off and they were swarming everywhere trying to get that bonus. Every block seemed like it had 5 cars.

On another note they added a guarantee tracker which is nice. I normally do several rides over the minimum number for insurance, but I did not have it in me tonight.


----------



## mzc0047 (Jul 30, 2016)

Shakey Jake said:


> That was rough.
> 
> I should have finished yesterday, but stilll I had 12 rides left to do tonight. I hit USC and nothing. Long waits and then I got a ping from outside the USC zone (USC is surrounded by what we call an "Urban" area) and ended up with several line rides through South Central LA. Then I got one USC line after a long wait and then I only had 6 rides to do. I got frustrated and so I just left USC and worked everywhere. I want to blame Lyft for the lack of rides, but I think it was just that they had midterms at USC. Also they offered drivers $150 to do 50 rides in the USC area from 7pm to 2am Mon-Thur. I banged it out by Tuesday, but I think a lot of drivers put it off and they were swarming everywhere trying to get that bonus. Every block seemed like it had 5 cars.
> 
> ...


They still dont have the tracker for the $150/50 USC rides

Btw, could you get the weekly guarantee and $150/50 USC rides bonus at the same time?


----------



## MARKYFISHER (Sep 12, 2017)

I was supposed to get a 1000 for 80 rides and I got 520-- wtf! total scam


----------

